
Vector Recursion Workbench – tool for creating recursively nested polygons - nuclearsugar
https://github.com/nuclearsugar/VectorRecursionWorkbench
======
nuclearsugar
I have been collaborating with a friend on this for the last few years and we
are excited to open-source it.

The software is designed with laser cutting in mind. So you can adjust how
much detail is included and easily add more buffer to thicken the overall
design.

There are two options for exporting:

\--- Export one SVG of the whole canvas.

\--- Exports in a modular fashion by writing multiple SVG’s. One SVG is
exported for each shape # on the canvas. This option is useful if you want to
cut out each shape # individually and then physically assemble them all
together after completed. So long as you plan with the max dimensions of your
work bed in mind, then you can fill a wall of unlimited size.

